# Excel: Tabelle im MySQL format Speichern



## Jukkales (25. Juni 2006)

Ich wollte fragen ob sowas geht.

Ich hab eine ganz normale Excel Tabelle und ich möchte sie im MySQL Format Speichern, also:

INSERT INTO ... tabellen .... werte

Ist sowas mit Excel möglich?

Edit:

Mein tabellenaufbau ist so:

Nummer Zeit Punkte
1 1:20 187
2 1:36 123


----------



## forsterm (25. Juni 2006)

Jukkales hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist sowas mit Excel möglich?


Hallo,
ob das möglich ist weiß ich nicht, jedoch könntest du die Excel Tabelle doch einfach als
Textdatei  speicher, diese kannst du dann in phpMyAdmin importieren.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## Jukkales (25. Juni 2006)

Wenn ich die Datei als CVS Speicher z.b. und importiren will komtm folgendeer fehler:

Fehler
Invalid parameter for CSV import: Zeilen getrennt mit

Ich habe auch schon ein /n am ende alle Zeilen gemacht udn dies als Ubruchzeichen angegebn dort komtm aber der gleiche Fehler


Edit: Ok hat geklappt hatte nen fehler, danke für die hilfe =)


----------

